# How often do you clean up your yard?



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

I was just wondering how often everyone cleans up their yard of the nice little presents our doggies leave us. I do it everyday, every other day sometimes, but not often! I have a "poop bucket" with a lid that I put a trash can liner in with a little pine sol (helps keeps flies away) in and dump everything in. There is one good thing about 90 degree heat, the turds dry up fairly fast and are easier to get out of the grass 

I use a rake and the funky long handle flat shovel. I am sure it has a name but I have had it for years....lol.


----------



## carol16 (Dec 6, 2008)

everyday when we can.

Hubby has a pail and shovel and knows the prefered spots that the dogs go and he is very very good about the whole thing 

However, winter is a real task.


----------



## boon4376 (May 18, 2009)

Never, I trained my puppy to only poop in the woods / bushes so my grass area of the yard is always ready for walking.

If we're out somewhere he'll always try and find a shrub to crawl into to poop inside lol


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Everyday, when house was for sale. Every other day now.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I do it daily most of the time, occasionally I'll skip a day. I don't like the smell (in the summer), the flies, and I like to be able to walk around my yard without worrying about stepping on landmines. LOL


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

The dogs go in a pen, I clean it twice a week usually.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I said every other day, but sometimes it's every day, sometimes it every three days.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I do it about every week and a half to 2 weeks. That being said, we don't have a fenced yard, so they have our whole property (a few acres) to go on, so its not really in a concentrated area, its in the front, its in the back, its in the side field... I usually just pick it up in the area right near the house, or where people walk.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

We don't clean up poop very often, this will probably change once we have children and the yard of used more often.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Everyother day, when needed to be done, or when one of the dogs has a loose stool.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Every other day is the best estimate, although sometimes I'll pick it up right after she goes.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

we have 4 acres of land so we do it weekly. there is no way I'm walking around the property every day with a pail


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Every day - sometimes 2x per day with the 2 dogs. I can't stand the thought should they step in it (by accident) then coming into the house.


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

I take Georgia out on a leash, so I pick up right away (with a bag) unless it is dark out. Then I pick it up the next morning.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i put daily b/c i generally do it daily...sometimes when things are hectic or during the winter it may be every 2nd/3rd day but then it might be every time they poop....so, it kinda balances.....


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Ww live in a townhome so we don't really have a yard. We are required to keep our dog on a leash and clean up right away. If we had a yard I would still want it cleaned up at least once a day.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, about weekly for me....my yard is divided into two sections, a courtyard area between my house and detached garage, and a larger area behind the garage. My dogs poop in the farther back area, and I admit it's kind of out of sight, out of mind back there. If they poop in the courtyard area, which is where we sit and whatnot, then I get it right away.


----------



## Frost62 (May 24, 2009)

ive never had a dog that poops alot, and they usually find a spot they all prefer so it just makes it easier for me, so about weekly


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Keechak said:


> we have 4 acres of land so we do it weekly. there is no way I'm walk oing around the property every day with a pail


Same here... although, I do it everyday to everyother day. I ride around in a golf cart and look for poop. I keep a bucket in the back of the cart and scoop it in there.


----------



## JR'sMama (Jun 7, 2009)

We clean up after every poop. He goes in a pen.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Back yard. Hardly every. Since he never uses the back yard as that. he only goes once (somtimes twice) a day. And it is like clock work at our last walk for the day. So I pick it up then, if its on the trail/in the way. otherwise I levae it int he bush. he backs himself in to a bush to go. No way am I climbing in to a bush to scoop poop, that no one has a chance to step in lol


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

When I first got Kit she had worms (tape _and_ round), so cleaning up after her immediately was a must. 

Now that she's healthy, I do it once a week or so and always before someone mows the lawn . That said, she does most of her business on walks (cleaned up immediately), so I usually only pick up 2-4 at the end of the week.


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

i clean up after little Bikhi every day. i use a surgical glove to pick up her poo and collect it in a plastic container. then i empty it in the toilet and flush everything away and discard the glove in the trash. the container goes in the garage for the next day.

she is outside on a trolley for her business only. she also gets a long walk on our property daily.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

We typically clean up before mowing the lawn. So it varies with the season & the weather, some times 2, 3 or just 1x a week. I used to pick it up every day when I babysat the grandkids, but we rarely use our back yard anymore for hanging out.
In the winter, I clean it up whenever weather permits. I always have to have a big clean up day in early spring to get all the stuff I've missed thru the winter.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

I voted daily, but we actually pick up each poop as it happens. However, Libby rarely poops in our small yard, so 99% of poops happen on walks, which require immediate scooping.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

We have a fenced in yard but also have a kennel. Potty times are for the kennel, though they sometimes do poop in the yard. I pick up every time one poops. It seems there are very few who pick up when the dogs poop; if you have more than one dog, how do you know if there are any issues? If I didn't pick up when they go, I'd have missed when one of mine had horrible diarrhea, when a past dog had bloody diarrhea (ended up passing away, this was the start) and when one had a tapeworm. JMO but I think it's very important to pick it up when they go, so you know if there are any problems.


----------



## RottieMomx3 (Jun 9, 2009)

> if you have more than one dog, how do you know if there are any issues


Most of the time I watch out the window or am out there with them when they go. That's how I catch it. This may sound strange, but all the dogs have slightly different size poo....lol. So that is an indication also.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I usually clean it every day to every other day. Unless they do it right near the back deck then i clean it right away.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> if you have more than one dog, how do you know if there are any issues?


Well, at least a couple times a week they go poo while we're on a walk, which is picked up, so I get a look at it then. Diarrhea I'll notice either because they are asking to go out frequently or it'll be in the buttfur.

I admire those of you who pick up poop daily, vacuum daily, go on 2 hour walks twice a day...but it isn't going to happen in my world.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

It is over kill at my house, I'm a clean freak so I'm picking up poo 3-4 times a day. Also, I've got a poop eater---yuck.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sheltiemom said:


> Well, at least a couple times a week they go poo while we're on a walk, which is picked up, so I get a look at it then. Diarrhea I'll notice either because they are asking to go out frequently or it'll be in the buttfur.
> 
> I admire those of you who pick up poop daily, vacuum daily, go on 2 hour walks twice a day...but it isn't going to happen in my world.


I do pick up poop daily but admit that I have one who will gladly snack on it so I'd rather get it out of there. As for vacuum daily and a 2hr walk? Not in my world either! We have an enclosed breezeway, thank god because I spent an hour brushing one of my shelties today and man, the hair floating around!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Every day. As soon as the poop hits the ground it gets picked up. We keep a little bucket outside with a roll of baggies next to it and put the poo in there until garbage day, so it doesn't smell up the garbage can. I like to be able to walk through the yard with out fear of stepping in poo.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

InkedMarie said:


> I do pick up poop daily but admit that I have one who will gladly snack on it so I'd rather get it out of there. As for vacuum daily and a 2hr walk? Not in my world either! We have an enclosed breezeway, thank god because I spent an hour brushing one of my shelties today and man, the hair floating around!


I've picked it up twice since this thread started, maybe I'm turning over a new leaf...between this and the thread about the poopie neighbors yard, I'm feeling a little paranoid.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

LeRoymydog said:


> Same here... although, I do it everyday to everyother day. I ride around in a golf cart and look for poop. I keep a bucket in the back of the cart and scoop it in there.


I gota get me a Golfcart!


----------

